# Gölge-Karanlık-Kör-Kötü-Köşk Kökenleri



## ancalimon

Bu sözcükler etimolojik olarak ortak bir kökten mi türemişler? Bir bilgisi olan var mı?

Gölge, karanlık ve kör söcüklerini birbiriyle ilişkilendirebiliyorum.

Gölge ve köşk ve kötü sözcüklerini de birbiriyle ilişkilendirebiliyorum. (köşk büyüktür ve gölgesi de büyüktür, ancak görülebilen bir yerdedir. Orada yaşayan kişi bir yöneticisiyle pekala yönettiği kilşiye kötülük te edebilir). Köşik sözcüğünün anlamı "ışığa mani olmak, korumak, ayamak, gözetmek, kollamak, gölge, örtü, perde" imiş. Bu durumda köşk bir çeşit "patronage" anlamı taşıyor olmalı. Yani üst düzey birinin diğerlerini koruyup kollaması ya da zorbalık etmesi; bir ağanın marabasını kollaması ya da zorbalık etmesi gibi bir anlamı olsa gerek.


----------



## Phosphorus

ancalimon said:


> _Bu sözcükler etimolojik olarak ortak bir kökten mi türemişler?_ Bir bilgisi olan var mı?
> 
> Gölge, karanlık ve *kör* söcüklerini birbiriyle ilişkilendirebiliyorum.
> 
> Gölge ve *köşk* ve kötü sözcüklerini de birbiriyle ilişkilendirebiliyorum. (köşk büyüktür ve gölgesi de büyüktür, ancak görülebilen bir yerdedir. Orada yaşayan kişi bir yöneticisiyle pekala yönettiği kilşiye kötülük te edebilir). Köşik sözcüğünün anlamı "ışığa mani olmak, korumak, ayamak, gözetmek, kollamak, gölge, örtü, perde" imiş. Bu durumda köşk bir çeşit "patronage" anlamı taşıyor olmalı. Yani üst düzey birinin diğerlerini koruyup kollaması ya da zorbalık etmesi; bir ağanın marabasını kollaması ya da zorbalık etmesi gibi bir anlamı olsa gerek.



Bunlar ikisi Farsçadan geliyor: "kör" < Fa. "kur" < Orta Fa. "kor" ~ Kürtçe "kor(e)",  "köşk" < Fa. "kushk" < Orta Fa. "koshk" (nota: "köşk" Türkçeden girip Bati Avropa dillerine ve "kiosk" biçimi tutmuş)

Bu web sitesi Türkçe etymolojilere için muteber bir kaynakdir: http://www.nisanyansozluk.com


----------



## ancalimon

Phosphorus said:


> Bunlar ikisi Farsçadan geliyor: "kör" < Fa. "kur" < Orta Fa. "kor" ~ Kürtçe "kor(e)",  "köşk" < Fa. "kushk" < Orta Fa. "koshk" (nota: "köşk" Türkçeden girip Bati Avropa dillerine ve "kiosk" biçimi tutmuş)
> 
> Bu web sitesi Türkçe etymolojilere için muteber bir kaynakdir: http://www.nisanyansozluk.com



Nişanyan sözlük bazen hatalı bilgiler içeriyor. Moğolcada, Saka Türkçesinde de bulunan sözcükleri Farsça ya da Ermenice kökenlere dayandırdığı oluyor.







Burada köşkün amacı gölgelik bir yer olması.


----------



## Phosphorus

ancalimon said:


> Nişanyan sözlük bazen hatalı bilgiler içeriyor. Moğolcada, Saka Türkçesinde de bulunan sözcükleri Farsça ya da Ermenice kökenlere dayandırdığı oluyor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burada köşkün amacı gölgelik bir yer olması.



Internetde Nişanyan en muteber etimolojik web sitesidir. Sahada Farsça kelimeler imkansiz değil, amma Moğolça icin bilmiyorum.

"Koshk"un etimolojisi bellidir kardesim.


----------



## ancalimon

Phosphorus said:


> Internetde Nişanyan en muteber etimolojik web sitesidir. Sahada Farsça kelimeler imkansiz değil, amma Moğolça icin bilmiyorum.
> 
> "Koshk"un etimolojisi bellidir kardesim.



Kendisinin yeterli Türk lehçeleri bilgisi olmadığı belli. Bu yüzden bence güvenilir değil. Zaten Güney Amerika Siyasi Sistemleri üzerine eğitim almış birinin Türk lehçeleri ile ilgili ne kadar bilgisi olabilir ki?

Türkiye Türkçesi etimolojisi üzerine ilk kapsamlı bilimsel çalışmayı yapmasıyla bilinir. Güvenilirliğiyle değil. Ancak elde yeterli kaynak olmayınca bunun bilimselliği de tartışılır. Dediğim gibi Türkolog Tuncer Gülensoy bulduğu yanlışları kitabında yazıyor.


----------



## Phosphorus

Değerli arkadaşim, her bilimin bir metodolojisi var. Kökenbilim de bir ilmdir ve kendisine metodolojisi var. Eğer senin kokenbilim teklifin metodolojya ait oldu, her adam senini fikrin kabul edecek. Mesala şu konuda bir arkadaş dedi ki Kürtçe "porr-" neden bellidir ki Arapça "furne"de gelmiyor? Ben onun cevapin metodolojik bir şekilde verdim (Kürtcede zaten "f" > "p" değişmesi çok az gözleniyor, ve zaten "-rn-" hic bir zaman ödünç almiş kelimelerde "-r-"a değişmiyor):

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2490830


----------



## Edguoglitigin

*Gölge < köli-* "gölge yapmak" *-ge*.
*Karanlık < karangı+lık* (*kara+ngı* çözülememiş konulardan biri)
*kör *< Far. *kor*
*Kötü* < *Köti / kötki*
*Köşk* < Far. *koşk* ?? ya da Türkçe *köşi-* "gölge yapmak" *ge* veya *köşi-k *??

Köşk sözcüğü üzerine Şinasi Tekin'in bir makalesi vardır. _İştikakçının Köşesi_ adlı kitabına erişebilirseniz.

*Not!* *l ~ ş* denkliği Ana Türkçe ile müteakip dönemlerin Türkçesinde bir ayrım noktasıdır. *L* daha eskicil kabul edilir, ancak her durumda *l > ş* değişimi gerçekleşmez. Örneğin; Köktürk döneminde aynı anlamı taşıyan hem *kıl-* hem de *kış-* mevcuttur; ancak *kış-* şekli kalıcı olmamıştır. *Köli-* ile *köşi-* fiilleri de bunun bir örneğidir. Bunun literatürde iki adı vardır *Lambdaizm* (L'leşme) ve *Sigmatizm* (Ş'leşme).


----------



## Edguoglitigin

> Kendisinin yeterli Türk lehçeleri bilgisi olmadığı belli. Bu yüzden bence güvenilir değil. Zaten Güney Amerika Siyasi Sistemleri üzerine eğitim almış birinin Türk lehçeleri ile ilgili ne kadar bilgisi olabilir ki?
> 
> Türkiye Türkçesi etimolojisi üzerine ilk kapsamlı bilimsel çalışmayı yapmasıyla bilinir. Güvenilirliğiyle değil. Ancak elde yeterli kaynak olmayınca bunun bilimselliği de tartışılır. Dediğim gibi Türkolog Tuncer Gülensoy bulduğu yanlışları kitabında yazıyor.



Nişanyan üzerine söylemek istediğim birkaç şey. Kendisinin zaman içinde ideolojik prangalarından kurtulup daha objektif olmaya başladığını düşünüyorum. Türkçe olduğu şüpheli birçok sözde diğer kaynak dilin aslında x sözcüğü Türkçeden almış olabileceğine dair atıflarını gördükçe, artık onun "ille de Türkçe değil" gibi bir yaklaşımı olmadığını gördüm.
Kendisi Türk Dili altyapısına sahip olmamakla birlikte, metodolojik olarak çok doğru hareket ettiğini verdiği notlarla göstermektedir. Türkologlarca yerden yere vurulan bu adam onların diğer dillerde mevcut olmadığı bilgiye sahiptir veya bunlara ulaşabilmektedir. İki dil ile ilişkisi olan bir sözcükte A dilinin uzmanı, süreci hep A dili üzerinden değerlendirir, ama elinde ne yazık ki B dilinin bir etimolojik sözlüğü yoktur. Bu da A dilinin o şüpheli (iki dil ile ilişkisi olan) sözcüğün A diline daha yatkın olduğu sonucunu verir. Nişanyan ise alışılagelenin dışında diğer dillerden de örnekler getirerek kaçırdığımız şeyleri görmemizi sağlıyor (aslında bunu Hasan Eren'de de görmek mümkündür). Şunu da belirtmekte fayda var ki kendisi sitesini kullanıcıların da katkılarına açık bırakmıştır ve bu yüzden Türkçe bilgisindeki eksiklikler de ziyaretçiler tarafından kapatılabilmektedir.



> Internetde Nişanyan en muteber etimolojik web sitesidir.



İnternette Türkçe için en muteber kaynak Nişanyansözlüktür evet; ancak Türkçenin etimolojisi için onunla birlikte Hasan Eren, Andreas Tietze (henüz yarım), Tuncer Gülensoy'a da bakılması gerekir. Bunlardan Gülensoy'un birçok sözcükte duygusallığa kapıldığını ve Türkçe sözcük yapımında yer etmemiş eklerle sözcükleri açıkladığını söyleyebilirim.


----------

